# Bluefin charters trip tomorrow



## jrab (May 3, 2010)

4 people needed

12 hours offshore $200-300 aj and grouper bait and tackle included be at bluefin charters at 530 call travis for details 2819235517

I'm posting this for a friend some people bailed last minute


----------

